# two young children at home birth?



## BunnyN

We had our boy at home 9 month ago. We had family on call to come and pick up our 20 month old girl when needed but in the end it was fine having her there and she stayed for the birth. Now I am pregnant again and she will be just over 3 when the new baby is due. We are thinking about doing the same again but I'm not sure what having an 18 month old and a 3 year old there will be like. I'd be interested in anyone elses experience.


----------



## lynnikins

my kids have been home tucked up asleep in bed for all my homebirths, thankfully i labour and birth at night so they have slept through it all 3 times


----------



## diz

Im thinking the same thing. Mine are 6 and 4 so god knows! I hope it all goes OK


----------



## BunnyN

My MW did say last time that I would likely have the baby at night. I surprised her by doing the whole thing during the day:haha:. Early labour started the evening before but the intense bit started in the morning and I had him at 10pm. She said almost all the women she knows who have had HBs with other children at home gave birth at night.

Last time we were unsure how it would be and it turned out being nice having her there. Now I'm feeling unsure again which seems daft but we will have two this time and DS will be younger than she was and DD will be 3 which is quite a different age. I think she was too young to worry too much about what was going on but she was old enough to spend time entertaining herself.


----------



## gaiagirl

Really interested to read replies as we are planning a HB with #2 but are wondering how it will work!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Last time dd was 4. I was in established labour early evening. Put her to bed in between contractions and my little boy was born at 2 am. We had to go wake her up as she wanted to see the baby 'when it came out'. This time I have a 4 and an 8 year old and I have my oh's parents on standby in case I labour and it's too much them being there or I have to transfer to hospital. Hopefully they will both be at school or in bed! :)


----------



## Srrme

I gave birth in hospital (all natural) with my husband and 2 older boys there. I had a home birth the last time with my 3 boys there and my husband. :)


----------



## BunnyN

How old were your boys at the births Srrme?


----------



## Srrme

BunnyN said:


> How old were your boys at the births Srrme?

The first time they were 3 and 2, the second time they were 4, 3, and 1 1/2.


----------



## BunnyN

Thanks, mine will be 3 and 1 1/2. Any tips to share?


----------



## TTCBean

I had my son at home, and due early Jan. Planning on having him present for the birth but I'm starting to worry. I gave birth in the night, which would be fine but my son does not sleep the night, and is up several times to either nurse/cosleep. I do hope I go into labor during the day this time...


----------



## 30mummyof1

I had a homebirth with my dd, with my eldest present aged 5. I have always laboured during the day and this time was no exception either and she was born at 6pm!
I chose for my inlaws to take my 3yr old though as i thought he'd be a distraction and also my 2 fight a lot. My 5yr old was fab though, we prepared him well and he really enjoyed the experience of seeing his sister being born. We gave him 'jobs' like helping daddy prepare the birth pool and giving me sips of drink.


----------



## Srrme

BunnyN said:


> Thanks, mine will be 3 and 1 1/2. Any tips to share?

I would keep them as occupied as possible, and try not to scare them. I had my husband there to keep them occupied most of the time. I'm very quiet during labor, so they weren't uncomfortable at all. Like PP has said, give them something to do, something to help with, etc. :)


----------



## cjl

My hubby is more worried than I am about having my dd (5yrs) present at my hb. I'm due in Jan and have been talking about it with dd, showing her videos from a certain streaming site :) and reminding her that mummy will be a lot louder than the people on the videos as I go primal with lots of growling :/ I will have my mum as my birthing partner as well as my hubby so mum will take dd out if need be! 

Would be interesting to know if any of you have a 5 year old and how they coped


----------



## 30mummyof1

my boy was 5 and he coped absolutely fine. He knew what to expect and wasn't worried.


----------



## BunnyN

Unfortunately we lost this pregnancy so wont be planning another home birth just yet. Hope to TTC again soon though. Its been interesting reading everyones comments.


----------



## gaiagirl

Sorry to hear that :hugs:

Good luck TTC again in the future!


----------

